# small rigs



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Wounder if everyone could post thier small rigs out there .Plowon.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice to see some smaller truck out there.Thanks plowon


----------



## das fisch (Feb 9, 2007)

alright I'll play...

'05 Colorado 4wd, slight lift, BFG AT's, etc.
it's my daily driver, work truck (wildlife control), trap rig and small time plow truck. works great for me. soon enough we'll get into something larger though...


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Das,

Is that a snowbear plow? How does it do in deep snow 6+ inches? 

I just bought one... waiting for mount kit!!!


----------



## jkrak (Nov 11, 2007)

Here is one of my toys


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

MAR4CARS;716911 said:


>


Is that a full-size or S10 Blazer? It looks just like mine. What kind of plow is that (obviously a Fisher)? And how does the truck handle it?


----------



## jkrak (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey 04sd, what kind of plow is that?? Its not a drive pro is it?


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice chevy dasfisk how does it ride had a s10 before road nice.O4sd what year is it a6 foot bedlooks nice .Nice jeep always wanted one .Keep plowin guys .Thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

My 1st was a 99 Dakota Ext Cab 5.2 V8 with a Meyer Two Meter and Pro Wings










2nd 98 Jeep Cherokee 4.0/auto with a Snoway 18DX










Current is a 92 Dodge Dakota Ext Cab 5.2 V8 with a Snoway 7'6" MT


----------



## plowingcherokee (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

Very sharp Bronco II you got there 04sd.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

jkrak;717117 said:


> Hey 04sd, what kind of plow is that?? Its not a drive pro is it?


TMP 6.5. 
I wish it was 7' wide but other than that no complaints so far. I've only had this plow for two years, bought it used. Every other Meyer plow I've had was a ST series. I was tempted to swap it for a ST84 that I could've bought cheap but I hate to give up the poly blade, seems to work nice.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

RangerDogg;717133 said:


> Nice chevy dasfisk how does it ride had a s10 before road nice.O4sd what year is it a6 foot bedlooks nice .Nice jeep always wanted one .Keep plowin guys .Thanks


1990 Bronco II, slightly modified 
Besides the bodywork it's got Explorer drivetrain, engine, trans, t-case, axles, springs.
Plow is 6 1/2 feet wide poly.

Here's another one of my small plows, I sold this about 5 or 6 years ago. Under the flatfender body is a '70 CJ5, V6, 4.88 gears, power steering and a ST84 plow. Worked great for driveways.


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

awesom guys.Luv the custom yellow jeep


----------



## das fisch (Feb 9, 2007)

ArcticCat1;717020 said:


> Das,
> 
> Is that a snowbear plow? How does it do in deep snow 6+ inches?
> 
> I just bought one... waiting for mount kit!!!


yes it is a snowbear. picked it up for a song two seasons ago and it has worked out great. we have gotten probably 4' total around here as of late (not all at once) and not once have i had an issue. we typically get our share of wet, heavy stuff too and even that has not been a problem. 6" of dry, fresh snow will be no problem. I try to stay on top of it all though and not let it pile up too much. I had issues getting the mounts too as anytime besides maybe mid summer they are really backed up or out of stock. the service dept did a fabulous job for me though (free shoes and light kit)


----------



## das fisch (Feb 9, 2007)

RangerDogg;717133 said:


> Nice chevy dasfisk how does it ride had a s10 before road nice.


rides pretty good. added a 2" lift to it, so that stiffened things up a bit, but it's not bad. also had one for work previously with a 500 gallon tank in the back, with this even it didn't do that bad. i can get in some pretty rough places with this


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Check the Snoway picture threads. There are some nice European smaller trucks and rigs there as well


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

Here's the Ol' Dog 56 Willys. Lots of power, no speed. I'm thinking of widening out the blade by 8" or putting on a set of wings. These old rigs didn't have a strong front end, so I'm concerned with pushing with wings. I might just widen it. The 1000 lbs of shore sand helps it push like a dozer!!


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice i have always wanted one.Sweet


----------



## syclonekid43 (Dec 15, 2007)

Krieger91;717091 said:


> Is that a full-size or S10 Blazer? It looks just like mine. What kind of plow is that (obviously a Fisher)? And how does the truck handle it?


truck handles the plow real good. its a 6 1/2 fisher minute mount.
this is the second blazer that plow has been on. i had it for 4 years and never had a problem with the plow or the truck. cleans good and i can fit the truck anywhere. works good for doin sidewalks.


----------



## JackRusselManny (Jan 17, 2009)

sweet rigs. Im quite impressed with the posts and pics. has anyone heard of a meyers 6.5 on a DODGE RAIDER????


----------



## DieselSmoke (Nov 16, 2008)

My Tracker trail rig, with 6.5 Fisher speedcast on for the winter.








It doesn't get smaller than this, unless you have a japanese mini truck.
I'm very impressed with the plowing capability.


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

Used this for 3 years now. Works great in tight spots.


----------



## JackRusselManny (Jan 17, 2009)

good stuff. I bet those work quite well. looks like i've got a "little" work to do!


----------



## fine79 (Jan 6, 2009)

das fisch;717885 said:


> also had one for work previously with a 500 gallon tank in the back, with this even it didn't do that bad.


s-10 blazer?? that's like 3500-4000# payload!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Krieger91;717091 said:


> Is that a full-size or S10 Blazer? It looks just like mine. What kind of plow is that (obviously a Fisher)? And how does the truck handle it?


You can't be serious.... you OWN an S10 and have to ask what this is?

Several management companies used to plow with 80's S10's around here, that is until the major snow we got in the early 90's.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

JackRusselManny;719907 said:


> sweet rigs. Im quite impressed with the posts and pics. has anyone heard of a meyers 6.5 on a DODGE RAIDER????


Had a 6'6" Western on one back in 89. Had the paris to dankar package with the 4:10 rears. Great little driveway machine


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

My current vehicle is a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, CRT Performance HEI distributor, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures of its resurrection can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

Sell these in my area now, may try one out. THey have one with tracks, set up for plowing too


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

shepoutside;720792 said:


> Sell these in my area now, may try one out. THey have one with tracks, set up for plowing too


I think I'd wreck that plow the first time out.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

yeah, looks like a linear jack not hydraulics too.

Cute little trucks tho.


----------



## JD-ME (Oct 19, 2008)

*94 Dakota cc V8 5sp, Fisher SD 7.5*

The plow is really a bit too heavy for the front axle rating, so it had a healthy appetite for steering parts, though. Just retired this year due to a rusty frame.


----------



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

Fits nicely into little areas


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Paulie's Plowin;724533 said:


> Fits nicely into little areas


Very nice early 70's CJ5. Does it have the 304?


----------



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

No it has the 232 here's what it used to look like


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Even the before shots look rust free? I had a '74 Renegade years ago with the 304, never had a plow on it though.


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

What year is that .That is awesome .How long did it take you to finish it.Do you plow for anyone or just your own.


----------



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

It is a 74 cj with a meyers cab. sears used to sell them way back when. I bought it back in august and it had been sitting for years. I removed the body and painted it. I upgrded the suspension,put new fuel and brake line in. Rebuilt the front and rear brakes . I had to buy a new ram for the plow set up but other than that it was ok heres a shot of the interior,.I bought the bench seat on e bay its from a old range rover. I have 10 residential accounts and that keeps me busy.


----------

